# Alastair Reynolds, Pat Cadigan, Eric Brown, signing in London



## Ian Whates (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm delighted to announce that, to mark the launch of _*Solaris Rising: the New Book of Solaris Science Fiction*_, an event has been organised by those nice people at Forbidden Planet in London.

Between 1.00 pm and 2.00 pm on Saturday November 26th, *Alastair Reynolds, Pat Cadigan, Eric Brown, Lavie Tidhar*, and, ehm... *Ian Whates*  will be on hand to sign copies of this wonderful new volume, described by SFX Magazine as:

"The literary equivalent of a well-presented buffet of tasty snacks, this latest science fiction anthology from Solaris serves up an intriguing mix of 19 short tales from some of the best SF writers at work today."


----------



## ctg (Nov 18, 2011)

They say you are among the best, so don't fall in that old trap and think any less of you. 

Well done Ian. Good job.


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, ctg!  

Two more authors have been added to Saturday's event:  *Jaine Fenn *and* Dave Hutchinson.*

Should be great fun.

http://forbiddenplanet.com/events/2011/11/26/solaris-rising/


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 25, 2011)

Just to say that *Tricia Sullivan* - Clarke Award winning author of _Maul, Dreaming in Smoke, Lightborn_, etc -- will also be joining us for the signing on Saturday.

Forbidden Planet in Shaftesbury Avenue, London; 1 pm to 2 pm.  

Hope to see you there.


----------

